# What is my Pitbull mixed with?



## saaucyness (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm new, but I would love to know what my pup is. His name is Chopper & is 4 months old the people we got him from says he JUST a pitbull, highly doubt that.

Baby









His mom









His dad


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

No one can give you a exact answer on what your pup is by pictures. If the parents are registered then you can find out. There are a lot of threads on this topic, I know I made the same mistake. Your pup is very cute. 

Personally I suggest calling it a mutt unless you plan on showing. Or a "pet bull". But for a good amount of the public, pit bull has a bad rep. 

I understand wanting to know, my boy is a amstaff but the breeder wont turn over his paperwork or even give us his lineage so I can look him up. So I am getting a LP with the UKC and some other places so in like 8 months or so I can start competing in WP.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

By the way,

NANANANANANAN BATMAN! I love his ears.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Most likelye some kind of Bully mix. Impossible to tell for sure without a ped. As Vilebeast said though, go with mutt unless you plan on showing.


----------



## DaisyBull (Mar 12, 2012)

His mom looks very bully to me.. his dad looks like a Chupacabra. So I'd say a Bullycabra.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome... you'll never know without papers.. he could possibly be full blooded but then again he could be a complete different breed.. the looks of a "pitbull" range and vary in so many ways its hard to categorize the mix breed.. he's a cutie whatever he is.. luv them ears!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

DaisyBull said:


> His mom looks very bully to me.. his dad looks like a Chupacabra. So I'd say a Bullycabra.


What is the deal with all these hybrid names? They aren't a breed so why to people insist on tring to make it one... call them mutts and be done with it..


----------



## DaisyBull (Mar 12, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> What is the deal with all these hybrid names? They aren't a breed so why to people insist on tring to make it one... call them mutts and be done with it..


I guess you have to be from Florida to get my joke.. lol sorry.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

DaisyBull said:


> His mom looks very bully to me.. his dad looks like a Chupacabra. So I'd say a Bullycabra.


Hahaha El CHUPACABRA!!!!!!!!! sooooooo evil:thumbsup:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

circlemkennels said:


> What is the deal with all these hybrid names? They aren't a breed so why to people insist on tring to make it one... call them mutts and be done with it..


LMAO... I do believe we need a font for sarcasm since I'm sure that's what that was meant to be.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

DaisyBull said:


> I guess you have to be from Florida to get my joke.. lol sorry.


Sorry im a little slow this morning


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

DaisyBull said:


> His mom looks very bully to me.. his dad looks like a Chupacabra. So I'd say a Bullycabra.


:rofl:
Cracked me up when I read that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO Bullycabra I love it . I wanted to name crush chupacabra but someone took the name already lol.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

looks like an AM Bully


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Buck187Hunter said:


> looks like an AM Bully


Not really. It looks like a mix breed dog of sorts. Cute pup. Good luck.


----------



## rzee003 (Feb 19, 2011)

looks like APBT X Bully I think  not sure ..the papers have the answer ..love the ears .. i saw an APBT x BULLy puppy before .. some pups looked like yours ..except for the ears


----------

